
Bloomberg debate video would violate Twitters deepfake policy but not Facebooks - ailideex
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/20/21146227/facebook-twitter-bloomberg-debate-video-manipulated-deepfake
======
mdonahoe
So what? It’s not like the video is getting taken down, just marked.

I’d honestly prefer if more satire was labeled as such....

